# Sheet film holders - anybody need any?



## dennybeall (Jan 2, 2019)

I ended up with a box from an auction and it has  five 5"X 7" and eleven 2 1/4 X 3 1/4  sheet film holders.  I no longer have a 5X7 camera so have no need for these. I do have an antique 2 1/4X 3 1/4 but have nough holders for this to sit on the shelf so don't need these either.
Anybody need them?


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 9, 2019)

Nobody interested? Guess I'll just trash them.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 9, 2019)

You could donate them. I've seen 4x5 film holders at places like Goodwill or Savers.


----------



## compur (Jan 9, 2019)

I'll take them. PM me with shipping cost to Los Angeles and I'll PayPal it to you.


----------



## IanG (Jan 10, 2019)

dennybeall said:


> Nobody interested? Guess I'll just trash them.



I would have loved to have the 7x5 film holders but I've enough anyway so it would have been Greedy  . . . . . . .   But they are better going to someone in the US like Compur, so  didn't ask .  Ironically they are worth far more here in the UK/Europe compared to the US as we didn't have the format here , we had Half Plate and Whole Plate instead - modern  Half Plate film holders are the same sized outside dimensions as 7x5.  

So we didn't get 7x5 film holders until quite late, on Continetal Europe they used 13x18 cm again same outside dimensions for modern holders.  So they are quite rare as few have been sold new here.

I was given a box of APX100 7x5 plates last year and there's no chance of finding a plate holder this side of the Atlantic.

Ian


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 10, 2019)

I'll have to go check a camera back... it might take that smaller size. It takes whatever the smallest size film is available in the ULF annual sale by Ilford and I need to double check. (Yeah, the ultra large format sale includes oddities like small size sheet film!)


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 10, 2019)

Yep, found the pdf fast, I could use those small 2 1/4 x 3 1/4 size holders.


----------

